# Demise in Zelda: Link Between Worlds?



## AVGanondorf (Jul 31, 2013)

I just realized that the logo for "The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds" has a normal Triforce and a dark upside down Triforce that is VERY similar to Demise's dark Triforce on his sword.  You be the judge:

The Logo:

http://operationrainfall.com/wp-con...f-Zelda-A-Link-Between-Worlds-1920-x-1200.png

And here are both swords that have two Triforces:

http://www.game-art-hq.com/wp-content/uploads/Link-vs-Demise-Zelda-SS-for-Links-Blacklist.jpg

I'm sorry for the fan-art, I just wanted a picture where both of their swords are visible.  What do you think?  Is this game about Demise?


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't think it's going to be about Demise. I think it's to show two versions of the Triforce much like the game is going to show you two versions of dimensions (2d and 3d)


----------



## oath2order (Aug 8, 2013)

I hope it's not about Demise >.>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 8, 2013)

The two triforces are the one of the light world and the one of the next dark world. It's not Demise's. He's gone for good, but his spirit lingers on in evil and whatnot.


----------



## violetneko (Aug 14, 2013)

Now that it's confirmed to have a Dark Triforce, I wonder what will happen with that, and the timeline.


----------

